# L'instant est historique !!!!!!!



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

SONNYBOY, le trublion, le casse burnes, le raleur, le rabat joie, le méchant, le crétin, le nase, le malfaisant, le colombin odorant, le miasme, le bandage herniaire, la serviette intime usagée, le cloporte, le sadique, le gland, le boucher serbe, le fend la bise de l'abrasion, l'éventreur de matelas, le pourfendeur de modo, le tueur de mous, l'abraseur perpétuel, le génie du mal, le pote à minos, le sinistré de la pensarde, le gland violacé par la haine, l'arracheur de testicules, le molesteur de faibles femmes, le taliban modéré, le mollah qui aime le homard, le homard qui aime les mollah, l'homme qui remplace la caviar, l'inventeur de l'usinoscope à commande nasale, le fil à couper les threads, le massacreur de réputations, la machine à faire du copeau, la brute sanguinaire, la brute des sanguinaires ( et des iles lavezzi aussi..), le fondateur du FLCN (front de libération des collines niçoises), le défenseur des tueurs de cons, le justicier pas solitaire, le chevalier et la monture du voisin, l'homme qui s'occupe de ta femme pendant que tu fais l'imbécile sur le forum..................

En un mot.... LE KING !!!!!

SONNYBOY a atteint la somme rondelette de 5000 post ce jour.

Il mérite vos félicitations les plus chaleureuses, sinon il vous niquera tous.

A+


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Janvier 2005)

Content d'être le 1er à te féliciter... Heu... Tu as oublié de remonter ta braguette...   :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

La goute...

Merde...


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Janvier 2005)

putain 5000 !!!    :hein:  :mouais: 

il est peut-être temps d'arrêter     :rateau:  :casse:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La goute...
> 
> Merde...



Ben oui. Sâchons rester simple ; mais classe ; votre altesse...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Janvier 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> putain 5000 !!!    :hein:  :mouais:
> 
> il est peut-être temps d'arrêter     :rateau:  :casse:



Tu abrases pas??? ...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Janvier 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> putain 5000 !!!    :hein:  :mouais:
> 
> il est peut-être temps d'arrêter     :rateau:  :casse:




Toi je te conseil de sérrer les fesses, ca va mal se terminer pour toi 


Bravo Mr Sonny


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> putain 5000 !!!    :hein:  :mouais:
> 
> il est peut-être temps d'arrêter     :rateau:  :casse:



Dites donc vous ?!

ça va pas non ?

Vous allez me tomber l'futal et plus vite que ça...

Chevilles couvertes comme les copains !


----------



## Pierrou (8 Janvier 2005)

Attends, je vais chercher le verre pilé  ( si vous voulez faire dans la classe..... )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Janvier 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Attends, je vais chercher le verre pilé  ( si vous voulez faire dans la classe..... )



Il me reste aussi une poignée de gravier...    Si ça peut aider...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2005)

Yeah go you


----------



## Pierrou (8 Janvier 2005)

Gros sel quelqu'un?


----------



## clampin (8 Janvier 2005)

Bravo pour tes 5000 messages !!!


----------



## Pierrou (8 Janvier 2005)

Oui au fait.... Bravo !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Janvier 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Gros sel quelqu'un?



Ah... On sent poindre l'esthète décadent sous le masque starhouarzien...


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Janvier 2005)

bande de lèches bottes  :sick: 

vive l'irrévérence  :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Janvier 2005)

Rebelle de salons...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> bande de lèches bottes  :sick:
> 
> vive l'irrévérence  :style:



Sinistré du slibar !!

Je te bannirais tout ça moi !!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Janvier 2005)

il faut s'agenouiller devant sonny parce que il sera modo bientot  :rateau: (quand les poules auront des dents quoi   )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> il faut s'agenouiller devant sonny parce que il sera modo bientot  :rateau: (quand les poules auront des dents quoi   )



Cent'anni, centi mesi, l'acqua torna a i so paesi....


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

Putain, modérateur...

Ce serait trop cool... comment que j'te redresserais tout ça moi !!!

A coup de lattes !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Janvier 2005)

... Et je dirai même plus : 
U mondu hé fattu a scala. A chi colla è a chi falla


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2005)

GNA GNA GNA... Casse burne la Sonny...


----------



## sonic snake (9 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain, modérateur...
> 
> Ce serait trop cool... comment que j'te redresserais tout ça moi !!!
> 
> A coup de lattes !!!


 
   Cela ne risque pas d'arriver, vu nombre de personne que tu voudrais banir avec leurs futal sur les genoux....

   (P.S.:bravo , moi j'ai encore du chemin à faire :hein: )


----------



## boodou (9 Janvier 2005)

bravo ! mais y a des types de Mac Gé qui envoient des messages privés révélant que tu payes une équipe de jeunes lycéennes japonaises francophiles pour surfer à plein temps sur les forums à ta place et faire ainsi gonfler le le score ...  ... info ou intox


----------



## Bilbo (9 Janvier 2005)

Félicitations. 

_'tain, on voit qu'il est tard, v'la t'y pas que je félicite _"le fend la bise de l'abrasion". 

À+


----------



## poildep (9 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> SONNYBOY, le trublion, le casse burnes, le raleur, le rabat joie, le méchant, le crétin, le nase, le malfaisant, le colombin odorant, le miasme, le bandage herniaire, la serviette intime usagée, le cloporte, le sadique, le gland, le boucher serbe, le fend la bise de l'abrasion, l'éventreur de matelas, le pourfendeur de modo, le tueur de mous, l'abraseur perpétuel, le génie du mal, le pote à minos, le sinistré de la pensarde, le gland violacé par la haine, l'arracheur de testicules, le molesteur de faibles femmes, le taliban modéré, le mollah qui aime le homard, le homard qui aime les mollah, l'homme qui remplace la caviar, l'inventeur de l'usinoscope à commande nasale, le fil à couper les threads, le massacreur de réputations, la machine à faire du copeau, la brute sanguinaire, la brute des sanguinaires ( et des iles lavezzi aussi..), le fondateur du FLCN (front de libération des collines niçoises), le défenseur des tueurs de cons, le justicier pas solitaire, le chevalier et la monture du voisin, l'homme qui s'occupe de ta femme pendant que tu fais l'imbécile sur le forum..................
> 
> En un mot.... LE KING !!!!!
> 
> ...


Là, on s'incline.  (après avoir tombé le futal, cela va de soi )


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> SONNYBOY, le trublion, le casse burnes, le raleur, le rabat joie, le méchant, le crétin, le nase, le malfaisant, le colombin odorant, le miasme, le bandage herniaire, la serviette intime usagée, le cloporte, le sadique, le gland, le boucher serbe, le fend la bise de l'abrasion, l'éventreur de matelas, le pourfendeur de modo, le tueur de mous, l'abraseur perpétuel, le génie du mal, le pote à minos, le sinistré de la pensarde, le gland violacé par la haine, l'arracheur de testicules, le molesteur de faibles femmes, le taliban modéré, le mollah qui aime le homard, le homard qui aime les mollah, l'homme qui remplace la caviar, l'inventeur de l'usinoscope à commande nasale, le fil à couper les threads, le massacreur de réputations, la machine à faire du copeau, la brute sanguinaire, la brute des sanguinaires ( et des iles lavezzi aussi..), le fondateur du FLCN (front de libération des collines niçoises), le défenseur des tueurs de cons, le justicier pas solitaire, le chevalier et la monture du voisin, l'homme qui s'occupe de ta femme pendant que tu fais l'imbécile sur le forum..................
> 
> En un mot.... LE KING !!!!!
> 
> ...



Si on m'avait dit, à ton arrivée sur macgé, que tu aurais un jour 5000 post, je n'y aurais pas cru.
Il nous a fallut du temps pour te comprendre mais bon...    

Bravo SONNYBOY :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> bravo ! mais y a des types de Mac Gé qui envoient des messages privés révélant que tu payes une équipe de jeunes lycéennes japonaises francophiles pour surfer à plein temps sur les forums à ta place et faire ainsi gonfler le le score ...  ... info ou intox



info.

je les paye en nature.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il y a là-dedans *quelques perles dans une poubelle de fruits de mer de 26 décembre*, quelques roses sur un tas de fumier...
> _Reçois ici mes chaleureuses félicitations, puis fous-toi les où cela te chante !_
> :love:
> :love:
> ...



J'm'les fais quand j'arrive à 10 000...


----------



## Amok (9 Janvier 2005)

Pour féter ca je vais bannir Molgow !


----------



## molgow (9 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour féter ca je vais bannir Molgow !


 
 Dans tes rêves


----------



## sonic snake (9 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour féter ca je vais bannir Molgow !


 
 Oh non!!!!! Ca ne va pas recommencer....


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2005)

Bon alors on le banni le molgow ???

Moi je soutiens Amok, comme la corde soutient le pendu !


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (9 Janvier 2005)

Bravo Georges ! Belle persévérance...

Et, tant que j'y pense, _marcha lou bicou ?_


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2005)

Je suis un trop gros silure, pour vos caniveaux !!!!!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2005)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Georges ! Belle persévérance...
> 
> Et, tant que j'y pense, _marcha lou bicou ?_



Comme quoi, tout vient à point à qui sait abraser...

Pour ce qui est de du bicou, ça pourrait être mieux, mais ça pourrait être pire..

Et toi viel inverti ?


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (9 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et toi viel inverti ?



Je survis.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2005)

C'est ce qu'il faut...


----------



## lumai (9 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> SONNYBOY a atteint la somme rondelette de 5000 post ce jour.


 
 Et t'as rien de mieux à faire ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Janvier 2005)

c'est à quel sujet ?


----------



## bebert (9 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En un mot.... LE KING !!!!!



C'est beau de rêver ! J'ai failli m'attendrir, mais non. 
Finalement, tu n'es que le bras armé des modos contre les newbies. Sinon je ne vois pas trop ton utilité ici. 
Dans ta liste, tu peux ajouter "cancer généralisé du bar macg".


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et t'as rien de mieux à faire ?



Non, morue.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau de rêver ! J'ai failli m'attendrir, mais non.
> Finalement, tu n'es que le bras armé des modos contre les newbies. Sinon je ne vois pas trop ton utilité ici.
> Dans ta liste, tu peux ajouter "cancer généralisé du bar macg".



Bras armé, j'adore !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mais je ne suis pas armé moi, bien moins que les modérateurs.


----------



## bebert (9 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bras armé, j'adore !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mais je ne suis pas armé moi, bien moins que les modérateurs.



T'as pas de couilles ???  
Bah alors comment tu fais ???


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2005)

J'arrache celles des autres.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Janvier 2005)

z'êtes méchant avec sonnyboy


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2005)

certes.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Janvier 2005)

:d


----------



## rezba (9 Janvier 2005)

Bravo mon petit bichon. C'est bien. 

  Attention quand même ! Un post de près de 220 mots, tu es sur la mauvaise pente. Tu vas bientôt être démago...  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2005)

Et ho kiki, c'est le seul...


----------



## jpmiss (10 Janvier 2005)

Bravo sonnyboy pour tant de constance dans ton oeuvre.
 Allez hop, un petit tombé de futal pour feter ca (tourne toi, zip, allez file...  )







 J'sais pas si ca va rester longtemps ca...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Janvier 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ... J'sais pas si ca va rester longtemps ca...



tain, il marche pas le bouton triangulaire rouge avec un ! à l'interieur...


----------



## jpmiss (10 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tain, il marche pas le bouton triangulaire rouge avec un ! à l'interieur...


 
 Et celui représentant une petite boule a neige juste a coté?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Janvier 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et celui représentant une petite boule a neige juste a coté?



non plus !     



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss.


----------



## Nephou (10 Janvier 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et celui représentant une petite boule a neige juste a coté?


Ben il est défecteux :
" Message vBulletin

    Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss."


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Janvier 2005)

héhéhé... t'as apparemment la boule bloquée jp  
mets de l'huile...


----------



## jpmiss (10 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé... t'as apparemment la boule bloquée jp
> mets de l'huile...


 
 Pas grave: il reste l'autre...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2005)

C'est scandaleux de pareilles images !!!

Scandaleux !!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est scandaleux de pareilles images !!!
> 
> Scandaleux !!


 
 C'est vrai, le noir et blanc c'est une honte en 2005!


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Janvier 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, le noir et blanc c'est une honte en 2005!


 
 C'est plutôt le micro qui fait ringue, non ?


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2005)

5000 posts !!!!! Encore une fois, tu me dois tout Sonnyboy   

Comme j'arrive un peu tard et que je n'ai pas tout suivi, il reste quelque chose à abraser ?


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> SONNYBOY a atteint la somme rondelette de 5000 post ce jour.


Bravo Sonny, 5 000 beaux posts. 


Mais non, j'déconnais, soit pas triste :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Sonny, 5 000 beaux posts.
> 
> 
> Mais non, j'déconnais, soit pas triste :rateau:


 Ha merde, je savais pas que ce message était parti :rose:

Bon tu le veux de quelle couleur ton coup de boule sonny ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

[façon sonny] et alors ? [/façon sonny]


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Janvier 2005)

"Lenny, vénérable sage".
C'est un synonyme de vieux râleur ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> "Lenny, vénérable sage".
> C'est un synonyme de vieux râleur ?



salut, confrère 

l'histoire a des raccourcis étonnants    

mais je soigne mon mauvais caractère


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> [façon sonny] et alors ? [/façon sonny]


p'tain j'ai loupé tes 10'000 posts.


----------



## krystof (11 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est scandaleux de pareilles images !!!
> 
> Scandaleux !!




Oui, c'est le mot. Remonte ton futal, des enfants pourraient te voir.


----------



## Malkovitch (11 Janvier 2005)

5000 postillons et alors ? Allez je lance une cotisation pour un bavoir  estampillé MacG.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2005)

je trouve ce thread et je m'apperçois que j'en ai déjà 400 et des brouettes de retard. T'es pas qu'une machine à abraser et à tomber les futal Sonny, t'es une bête du post aussi


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2005)

En fait, je n'existe pas, je suis une invention des modérateurs, un peu comme le loup de notre enfance...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je n'existe pas, je suis une invention des modérateurs, un peu comme le loup de notre enfance...




Ah wai? Le loup ca abrase... Mes parents m'ont jamais dis ca


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2005)

Chez nous le loup c'est des plaques rouges à l'entre-jambe quand on marche et transpire. Si tu dis que c'est un truc inventé des modos je commence a comprendre certaines choses


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Chez nous le loup c'est des plaques rouges à l'entre-jambe



Comme quoi, quand on parle du loup...  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi, quand on parle du loup...  :love:



énorme...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> énorme...


 pas bu pourtant


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2005)

Ça peut se boire, mais...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2005)

mouais...


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi, quand on parle du loup...  :love:





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> énorme...




... Pour les conneries, c'est larons en foire ces deux là !   :love:


----------



## loudjena (3 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Chez nous le loup c'est des plaques rouges à l'entre-jambe quand on marche et transpire. Si tu dis que c'est un truc inventé des modos je commence a comprendre certaines choses



Moi j'ai rien compris du tout !    :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ... Pour les conneries, c'est larons en foire ces deux là !  :love:


 
Cul et chemise....

J'fais l'ch'mise.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai rien compris du tout !    :mouais:


C'est normal tu as  à faire à un laron en foire et pour comprendre il faut demander au spécialiste de t'expliquer  Sinon il y a Sonny qui lui est un spécialiste de la fibre textile  Il doit aussi exister des raccourcis clavier et une aide quelque part


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Cul et chemise....
> 
> J'fais l'ch'mise.



et pour le reste, c'est comme d'hab: ZZZIIIP! et hop, sur les chevilles?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai rien compris du tout !    :mouais:


arf encore ce problème de language suisse-français, je cherche la traduction de suite


----------

